

A NewYork minute wouldn't have sufficed to get you a WWDC MMXIII ticket - ozarius

WWDC MMXIII sold out in under 2 minutes. Are conferences reserved for dexterous humans only?
======
andymoe
It was more like server error roulette. If you happen to not get a server
error in the first two minutes you probably got a ticket.

